# The Emporers New Clothes



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Wearing the new grips. Bonded Ivory and starting to yellow a little, so may be some actual ivory in with the plastic!
Cheers,
Unkei


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

If it works for you, good. But sorry, it does not work for me. By that I mean too much solid white color. Some type of design or engraving on them would probably help. But then they are yours and if you like them, thats all the matters.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Not my cup of tea. They look like they don't have much traction.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> Not my cup of tea. They look like they don't have much traction.
> 
> GW


It is my experience that texture or checkering belongs on the front- and back-straps of a semi-automatic pistol, not on the grip panels. The panels should be pretty smooth.

The hand grips most strongly by squeezing the semi-auto pistol's handle between the fingers and the thumb-web-and-heel of the hand. So that's where the texture should go.

The grip panels should be smooth to aid the rotational movement of the pistol's grip, as you bring its magazine release around to your thumb to eject an empty magazine.
This small rotational movement also serves to bring the pistol into a good position, to permit you to simultaneously watch your target as you watch the reload magazine enter the pistol's handle.


----------

